# Wish me luck!



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll be sitting here at about 5:30 this evening. Feeder goes off at 6:00...pigs usually show up at about 6:00:30...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck, stick a good one!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

good luck


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Sat in a different stand Thursday evening - arrowed a pig right at dark - could not find. Gettin really frustrated... these critters are hard to bring down!

Sat at the stand in the picture above Friday evening. 10 minutes before the feeder went off a group of piglets came in looking for corn. There wasn't any so a couple of them just laid down by the feeder!! LOL

Feeder goes of at 6:00, it's windy as all get out. I had taken my quiver off my bow and set it on a couple of branches next to me in the tripod. Did I mention that it was windy? well, right after the feeder went off, my quiver fell to the ground. Not wanting to disturb the pigs, and especially the 2 nice sized sows that came in I waited impatiently for a sow to give me a shot. She finally did and I let go...only to see my arrow fly right over her back. OK, this is rediculous. The sows ran off but the were still a bunch of babies and a couple of larger pigs still at the feeder, but my quiver and arrows are at the bottom of the tripod...

So I climb down and get the quiver, noc another arrow and take aim at the largest pig there. Thwack! Squeal! Hogs scatter!.

I wait a little, knowing that the pig moved right when I shot so my arrow hit high a little back of where I aimed. Couple of specs of blood at the feeder then nothing. *$#&%&!!!! not gonna find this one either!

Disgusted with myself I go back to the bunkhouse and tell my friend David Mayfield of El Indio Bow Hunting the story and told him I don't think we'll find this one either. He said let's take the dog over there and see what he can sniff up. We still had an hour and a half of daylight so I said ok.

Sure enough we get over there and Partner finds the trail immediately and less than 2 minutes later is standing over my hog...

YEEHAW!!!! First hog (recovered hog anyway) with a bow!

Smoked pig tonite!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

good story, good pics TFS & WTG!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats. Nice lookin pig


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Way to go! That is a nice and I bet tasty pig right there. Congrats for sure!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the pig. I am glad you found it. When you posted the shot was high...I was worried.

I always say, I would rather miss low than hit high!

Also glad you went and looked. You have to do that every time, because you never know and the animals deserve our best effort.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Chunky said:


> congrats on the pig. I am glad you found it. When you posted the shot was high...I was worried.
> 
> I always say, I would rather miss low than hit high!
> 
> Also glad you went and looked. You have to do that every time, because you never know and the animals deserve our best effort.


I agree. I made it sound like I wasn't going to look at all. I always look for my animals. I just didn't have any faith that we would find this one after not seeing any blood.

I spent 8 1/2 hours looking for a deer I shot on the last day of general gun season this year. It was the llast morning and I took my rifle thinking it was crunch time...should have taken my bow.

Unfortunately we did not have a dog that day. I was heartbroken and still am that I never found that buck. He circled around us and was 1/2 mile south of the area we were searching. They found him a few weeks ago.
I've never done that in my life. Still disgusted with myself over that shot.

121" 8 point.


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats good job


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

It's just like that. Shoot @#$% shoot &^%$, then THwaCK! You are the man!


----------

